
Show HN: BlokSCAD, CAD app using scratch-like blocks - tekromancr
Http://rgegriff.github.io/blokSCAD
======
tekromancr
Hiya!

I built this over the weekend. It is still pretty broken, and the code quality
is garbage-level at this point, and only some features work, but it's still
surprisingly fun to play with. I plan on adding many more fixes, features
(hello, save and load buttons!) and blocks. in the next few days.

